# Upstate NY



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

What is the earliest anyone has ever found morels in upstate NY? When is everyone planning their first hunt this spring?


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Katydid,
Ironic that you started this thread today. I was going to start it off with todays find. Onondaga County


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Next week I'll go check a couple spots.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow great find! I would of thought it was a bit early. Congratulations!


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Nice find! I'm a bit North of you but I think I'll head out this coming weekend for a look.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

I was thinking that we were 1-2 weeks out also. If it wasn't for last years pg I would never have spotted them.


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Took my wife and 2yr old son on a scouting hike today. No fungi found but had fun exploring. Hoping we find some next weekend. Ontario/Yates counties.


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

Todays rain and warm rest of the week is getting me excited, sure sparking the fire to get out and hunt this weekend in wayne county.


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

Went out to a trustworthy spot this afternoon and found about a dozen lil guys all under one dead elm tree. Leaving them to grow bigger so i can actually make a meal out of them! Tis the season and were just getting started in northern wayne county


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Found these at a clients house today. Ontario county.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reports!


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

I will have to post my finds when i figure how to get them on here...seems like lots of people have that problem


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

I'm getting excited! Hope to get out on Sunday, weather permitting. I have a great spot, but I'm afraid to try morels again this year, after my reaction last year... I'm in central FLX region, so if I find a bunch, I would be willing to share.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Had to pick them, really starting to dry out.


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

I checked a few known spots today in Jefferson Co and nothing yet. Sure felt like morel weather. And I was happy to see the ground nice and saturated. Should be soon!

Maybe I'll stumble across some early morels while chasing turkey Monday morning.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hotdog642 said:


> Had to pick them, really starting to dry out.
> View attachment 1176


Nice!!!!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

So close I can almost taste them. Planning on next weekend to get out n check my spots.


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

First find of 2017! A good haul of 20+ blacks plus some half-frees, only one of which I took with me. I made a little video of the haul here, give it a look and a "like" if you want more!:


----------



## justina38 (Apr 29, 2017)

geogymn said:


> Wow great find! I would of thought it was a bit early. Congratulations!


Nice Find!! your find was in NY? I have been out all week in my early spots and nothing. The earliest I ever in 20 years was April 28th, most pictures are dated May 8th thru the 15th I log every year, amounts spots and date, LOL


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

Heading out this morning to explore. I'll let you know what I find, if anything!


----------



## carl true (Apr 29, 2017)

katydid said:


> What is the earliest anyone has ever found morels in upstate NY? When is everyone planning their first hunt this spring?


Went today looking in 2 diffrent spots and found nothing yet


----------



## carl true (Apr 29, 2017)

fingerlks13 said:


> Heading out this morning to explore. I'll let you know what I find, if anything!


Can't wait to hear. I looked and found nothin


----------



## carl true (Apr 29, 2017)

fingerlks13 said:


> I'm getting excited! Hope to get out on Sunday, weather permitting. I have a great spot, but I'm afraid to try morels again this year, after my reaction last year... I'm in central FLX region, so if I find a bunch, I would be willing to share.


I'm also in the fingerlakes area. Went out today with my kids in the wayne county area and found nothing. Let me no if you find some or any location I can look.


----------



## fwurlitzer (Apr 29, 2017)

Hello from western NY! Went out looking yesterday in Monroe county with no luck. Did find some false morels though. Feels great to finally find people in NY also looking for morels. The only thing you seem to find on social media is people talking about finds in the midwest.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County, Valley of the Mohawk.
Went out today with the expectation that I would be finding some albeit I felt they would be too small as I only mowed my lawn once.
I was correct in my assumption but I did harvest a half dozen for breakfast along with some fiddleheads.
I found 42 in all, all PG, otherwise I would not have seen most of them.
10 were under dead Elm and the rest under Apple.
People don't get discouraged, it will be hard to see them this week. Next weekend should begin the harvest. The weather has been favorable methinks.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk, where are you?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice geo. If ur finding them I know I should be good for next weekend on my PG. Thxs


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Supper tonight; Fresh Morels and Fiddleheads over venison backstraps. Died and went to heaven!


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

geogymn said:


> Supper tonight; Fresh Morels and Fiddleheads over venison backstraps. Died and went to heaven!


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Sorry.., all I found today were tics here in Saratoga county. I first discovered morels in my yard a few years back. I am embarrassed to say I used to mow right over them. Once I realized what they were, I decided to go out looking. I found tons! I was like this is easy! In the past 2 seasons I have only found 3. So much for easy. There's tons of dead elms and a few old orchards I know of, but no luck. It's my punishment for mowing them.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

That's one tasty looking dish Geo!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hotdog642 said:


> That's one tasty looking dish Geo!


Thanks! It was!


----------



## justina38 (Apr 29, 2017)

went south 4 hours of driving , hours of walking was it worth it, yes I think so. Husband fished I foraged. Came across a few nice one, ramps and a stream filled with watercress. Welcome Spring now just move up here a little.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

justina38 said:


> went south 4 hours of driving , hours of walking was it worth it, yes I think so. Husband fished I foraged. Came across a few nice one, ramps and a stream filled with watercress. Welcome Spring now just move up here a little.


Nice haul!


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

katydid said:


> What is the earliest anyone has ever found morels in upstate NY? When is everyone planning their first hunt this spring?


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

I usually start looking around Mothers Day unless we get a lot of cold,wet cloudy days


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Altogether 30+ of the three major types of morels in the Northeast: black, yellow, and half-free, all prime. I left some younger and older ones. Have you ever seen a bigger half-free? I almost hid that one, it was borderline indecent...

I wanted to share that I discovered the tree association for blacks (M. angusticeps) in this spot of mine: It's bigtooth aspen aka poplar. Very easily identifiable leaves in leaf litter, and then the bark and spring catkins will zero you into the tree. In the Hudson Valley I'd advise checking all aspen/poplar areas the last days of April and early May.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

spanielmander said:


> Altogether 30+ of the three major types of morels in the Northeast: black, yellow, and half-free, all prime. I left some younger and older ones. Have you ever seen a bigger half-free? I almost hid that one, it was borderline indecent...
> 
> I wanted to share that I discovered the tree association for blacks (M. angusticeps) in this spot of mine: It's bigtooth aspen aka poplar. Very easily identifiable leaves in leaf litter, and then the bark and spring catkins will zero you into the tree. In the Hudson Valley I'd advise checking all aspen/poplar areas the last days of April and early May.


Good report, good haul! My earliest yellows are under Poplar. I've found just one Black in 15 years of hunting mushrooms.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

It was a pretty productive day, 20 total take. Here's a few pics of habitat. 20 miles west of Syracuse.


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

geogymn said:


> Good report, good haul! My earliest yellows are under Poplar. I've found just one Black in 15 years of hunting mushrooms.


Thanks! You may just be late looking for the blacks. I'm in Ulster by Kingston and I believe the blacks have been up for at least two weeks.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

spanielmander said:


> Thanks! You may just be late looking for the blacks. I'm in Ulster by Kingston and I believe the blacks have been up for at least two weeks.


 I can't say that they are not around, I just haven't found them. I also have a hard time finding Black Trumpets, maybe it is a vision thing. 
I am in the woods nearly every weekend and have found Verpas so ......maybe a vision thing.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

I have the first one of the season for me...popping up in my yard, under a pine tree. This usually indicates that things are ready in FLX region. I'll try to drag the boy out with me tonight. I checked my spots on Saturday...nothing. Found the little nub in my yard on Sunday, so I'm thinking it might be good. What will this cool weather do for them?


----------



## HTH (May 2, 2017)

I found 15 grey and 2 blonde yesterday in Dutchess county


----------



## fwurlitzer (Apr 29, 2017)

The pines that you're finding them under.. are they green or dead/half dead pines? I've been mainly focusing on dead/dying trees. Mainly ash trees from what I can tell. Went out yesterday and today in the Rochester area. No luck thus far.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Made a quick stop at one of my PG n see 14 blondes all a inch tall in St. Lawrence county so pumped now didn't explore any don't want to step on any.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

fwurlitzer said:


> The pines that you're finding them under.. are they green or dead/half dead pines? I've been mainly focusing on dead/dying trees. Mainly ash trees from what I can tell. Went out yesterday and today in the Rochester area. No luck thus far.


Live ash trees.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

here is a nice group. How long do u think I should give them were getting plenty of rain?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> View attachment 1405
> here is a nice group. How long do u think I should give them were getting plenty of rain?


I prefer them 3 to 4", just a personal preference.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

geogymn said:


> I prefer them 3 to 4", just a personal preference.


Just found these in Saratoga county. I didn't pick them. How long should I wait to check them again?


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

geogymn said:


>


Nice Geo,looked a bit today,no luck yet


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Barnacle said:


> Just found these in Saratoga county. I didn't pick them. How long should I wait to check them again?


There is no telling, too many variables, there is no constant with morels, or life for that matter.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

sugarman said:


> Nice Geo,looked a bit today,no luck yet


I haven't been out since Saturday so I have no idea what shape they are in, we've have had plenty of moisture but a bit cool. I am going to guess that there is minimal growth but stay tuned I will relate what I see once I get back out. Good luck and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

geogymn said:


> I haven't been out since Saturday so I have no idea what shape they are in, we've have had plenty of moisture but a bit cool. I am going to guess that there is minimal growth but stay tuned I will relate what I see once I get back out. Good luck and enjoy the hunt.





geogymn said:


> There is no telling, too many variables, there is no constant with morels, or life for that matter.



Thanks , I went back 3 hours later and they were gone . Lesson learned.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Barnacle said:


> Thanks , I went back 3 hours later and they were gone . Lesson learned.


Bummer! You shouldn't listen to anyone's advice on the internet.


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Found these two tiny morels this morning on PG in Jefferson Co. Once I saw how tiny they were I left, and tried not to think about how many I was crushing under my boots on the way out.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Stopped raining so went to PG close to house 7 tiny grays gotta lot of growing to do


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

This morning I snuck out to check on some I left this past Saturday. They only grew about 10%.
My brother found 41 today and several were nice size.
Good luck & enjoy the hunt!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

A pic from my brother


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Geogymn which county did your brother find them? I'm in Jefferson and haven't found anything over an inch tall.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

One more pic;











katydid said:


> Geogymn which county did your brother find them? I'm in Jefferson and haven't found anything over an inch tall.


Oneida County, Mohawk Valley


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Katydid I think we'll b at least a week with r colder weather. I'm only finding little ones too. If we'd get a week of 60° it will be on.


katydid said:


> Geogymn which county did your brother find them? I'm in Jefferson and haven't found anything over an inch tall.


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

hoblershang said:


> Katydid I think we'll b at least a week with r colder weather. I'm only finding little ones too. If we'd get a week of 60° it will be on.


Thank you....this is only my second season morel hunting in the upstate (the first being 2 years ago when it was really dry) and I'm still getting used to the later season up here (compared to Missouri where I used to live).


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County. Found an even 60 today albeit half of those are ones that I left untouched from Saturday (the other half I left were gone).
It was a cold, wet, miserable day. Perfect for hunting morels. Some under Elm, some under Apple, and some under Ash.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Good hunting geo. I can't wait to start myself. I feel like a kid being told to wait. Then I ask again n I'm told not yet. Driving me crazy lol.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Oneida County. Found an even 60 today albeit half of those are ones that I left untouched from Saturday (the other half I left were gone).
> It was a cold, wet, miserable day. Perfect for hunting morels. Some under Elm, some under Apple, and some under Ash.
> View attachment 1537
> View attachment 1538


So there is no problem picking in the rain? Usually I try not to go picking mushrooms while it's raining not want them to get water logged.


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

I took some video to accompany this interesting pic which I'll upload later. These were cozy with a skinny little ash tree by the walk.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

bigfish1212 said:


> So there is no problem picking in the rain? Usually I try not to go picking mushrooms while it's raining not want them to get water logged.


I would rather forage under more favorable condition but my time is not my own. I like hunting in the rain, it reduces your chance of seeing someone.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

spanielmander said:


> I took some video to accompany this interesting pic which I'll upload later. These were cozy with a skinny little ash tree by the walk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I am happy for your success. Lynk added a lot to this site and was very helpful, I am worried about him.
4 PG is awesome. It is getting that part of the season to start looking for NG (new ground).
I've lost many a PG thru the years. Good luck and enjoy the hunt!


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

geogymn said:


> I can't say that they are not around, I just haven't found them. I also have a hard time finding Black Trumpets, maybe it is a vision thing.
> I am in the woods nearly every weekend and have found Verpas so ......maybe a vision thing.


They might also just not be where you've looked, of course. I'm the same with chanterelles. I've looked for years and found just one tiny group two feet from a road, so didnt take. Meanwhile I've had multiple friends who are much less invested in finding them text me pics asking "hey are these chanterelles?" and of course they were. Maybe I'll get a good patch this year.

For black trumpets however, I've got a spot where I can pick two pounds in a day. Funny how it works sometimes.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Warren County a few days ago. Heading out soon to recheck




  








May 3rd Find




__
jcumo saratoga


__
May 6, 2017




Warren County.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County, Mohawk Valley
From this AM, Just the ones in the foreground:
Good luck and enjoy the hunt!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Went out with my 4 yr old daughter for a quick look on more PG. Her 1st time we found alot around 60 but small these were around 2".


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Went out with my 4 yr old daughter for a quick look on more PG. Her 1st time we found alot around 60 but small these were around 2".


Most excellent!


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Onondaga County this morning.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Finally got some pickers. Found 47 n these were good enough for me to pick. The best thing is there in my front yd 30 ft from my house.lol


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

The elm with the rocks around it is the host tree. There all around it n one more elm to the left has alot to. Didn't find any here last yr. Was going to cut them down for fire wood not now lol.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hotdog642 said:


> Onondaga County this morning.
> View attachment 1619


Great find hotdog! Congrats!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> View attachment 1621
> The elm with the rocks around it is the host tree. There all around it n one more elm to the left has alot to. Didn't find any here last yr. Was going to cut them down for fire wood not now lol.


Hobler, Unbelievable!!! You can look and look but you will never know where they are going to pop up. Congrats!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Went looking for new ground today and got lucky and bumped into a motherlode, 77 morels under a dead Elm. 123 Total. The last three hours of walking I got skunked. Check out these pics.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

That is one hell of a find geo.
Nice ones hotdog.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Went in my barn yard with my family we found a few more good ones. But all together we found about 75 to a 100 more little ones. Some small ones were broke off n my 4 yr old said they were perfect size for her. Lol


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

geogymn said:


> Went looking for new ground today and got lucky and bumped into a motherlode, 77 morels under a dead Elm. 123 Total. The last three hours of walking I got skunked. Check out these pics.
> View attachment 1622
> View attachment 1623
> View attachment 1624
> View attachment 1625


Unbelievable find Geo!!
Hobblesharing..yep, def keep that tree!


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Found pg 5 today, very small so I left them. Question for Geo, Hobble...I've watched numerous videos on Verpa vs Half free morels. By all accounts these are half free but I want to make sure. Stem totally hollow and cap attached halfway up. Pics attached


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Also, these are very brittle and fall apart very easily.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

jcumo saratoga said:


> Warren County a few days ago. Heading out soon to recheck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am finding the same little guys at Saratoga and Schenectady county


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Hotdog I'd say there half's I see no spiderwebing in them. Geo has a link on here that shows them really good. But don't take my opinion only. let Geo confirm he's way better at it then myself.
Barnical nice find most of mine r like that or a little bigger need warmer weather.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Hobble...That's what I'm thinking. I have found verpa's and they look nothing like these.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

my daughter wanted to show of here baby morels. My future shroomer.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hotdog642 said:


> Also, these are very brittle and fall apart very easily.


Yes they look like half frees, I've bumped into a dozen or so today.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> View attachment 1662
> my daughter wanted to show of here baby morels. My future shroomer.


What a lovely girl! Your a lucky dad! Enjoy her, they grow up too fast.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

What is the timing like compared to last year for you guys. I found most of mine in the middle of the month last year 12-18 of may. A lot of them were a bit past so I thought I'd go check a spot yesterday hoping to catch them a bit fresher, but there was just a couple and they were just popping out of the ground. I am planning on trying to go a bit farther south tomorrow and try to find some warmer ground maybe.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Bigfish I found mine starting on the 17th last yr but I was a little off. Another guy from here started on the 7th. I'm finding alot of small ones hopefully we get warmer weather


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

geogymn said:


> Yes they look like half frees, I've bumped into a dozen or so today.


Geo, do you harvest them? There must be over a hundred in this new location.


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

You guys are killing me. I thought I had a few weeks to go with all this crappy cool weather, but I guess it's time to take time off from work and head out to the old orchard with the machete!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hotdog642 said:


> Geo, do you harvest them? There must be over a hundred in this new location.


 I generally don't bother with them but if I didn't have such luck with the Yellows I might hold a different point of view.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

bigfish1212 said:


> What is the timing like compared to last year for you guys. I found most of mine in the middle of the month last year 12-18 of may. A lot of them were a bit past so I thought I'd go check a spot yesterday hoping to catch them a bit fresher, but there was just a couple and they were just popping out of the ground. I am planning on trying to go a bit farther south tomorrow and try to find some warmer ground maybe.


For me the timing seems to be around the same. Latitude and altitude matter. But even within those constraints there are micro-climates that upset the timing.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Finally found some pickers. Left probably another 30 or so small yellows and tons of small greys I'll give them a week and check again.
http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums...D-5060-467D-BFEE-354A1756F15A_zpsklptjhan.jpg


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice ones bigfish


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

bigfish1212 said:


> Finally found some pickers. Left probably another 30 or so small yellows and tons of small greys I'll give them a week and check again.
> http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums...D-5060-467D-BFEE-354A1756F15A_zpsklptjhan.jpg


Nice ones!


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

Co worker has been keeping an eye out for me (thankfully he doesnt like mushrooms) pointed one out to me today in a working peach orchard. Not only abandoned apple orchards and producing apple orchards but now peach trees as well!?!? Went back after work and found 1lb all in nice shape and size. Can you smell what im cooking?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

am19forever said:


> Co worker has been keeping an eye out for me (thankfully he doesnt like mushrooms) pointed one out to me today in a working peach orchard. Not only abandoned apple orchards and producing apple orchards but now peach trees as well!?!? Went back after work and found 1lb all in nice shape and size. Can you smell what im cooking?


Please take care harvesting morels from a working orchard. Chemicals abound!


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Found my first blacks today..boy are they tough to see. Luckily it was right next to a few blondes. Upon further examination they were everywhere.


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks geo i have been eating those chemicals since i was a kid...its not the chemicals that scare me its the organic freaks who dont realize their food has chemicals as well


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

am19forever said:


> Thanks geo i have been eating those chemicals since i was a kid...its not the chemicals that scare me its the organic freaks who dont realize their food has chemicals as well


Just educate yourself on it a little bit is all. If you eat them from the wrong orchard you could slowly be giving your self lead or arsenic poisoning.


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

bigfish1212 said:


> Just educate yourself on it a little bit is all. If you eat them from the wrong orchard you could slowly be giving your self lead or arsenic poisoning.


Right on bigfish your probably right but the once a year finds in the orchards i dont think are going to harm me any different than what i eat the rest of the year.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Great find hotdog I did great as well today. With my first blacks today too. I got 157 n left alot of little ones.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

hoblershang said:


> Great find hotdog I did great as well today. With my first blacks today too. I got 157 n left alot of little ones.
> View attachment 1715


Very nice, warmer weather in the forecast so you'll be harvesting again soon!


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

hoblershang said:


> Great find hotdog I did great as well today. With my first blacks today too. I got 157 n left alot of little ones.
> View attachment 1715


Nice haul I'm thinking next week I should have a haul like that. Went and tried some more new ground today I keep finding tons of really small greys.


----------



## Sarah S. (May 9, 2017)

Hi all! I was out weeding my flower beds at my new house and stumbled upon these...are they morels? What do I do with them??? I'm so oblivious


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Sarah S. said:


> Hi all! I was out weeding my flower beds at my new house and stumbled upon these...are they morels? What do I do with them??? I'm so oblivious


Yes that is a morel and a nice one too!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Sarah S. said:


> Hi all! I was out weeding my flower beds at my new house and stumbled upon these...are they morels? What do I do with them??? I'm so oblivious


Yes Sara that is a morel. You can cook them with anything, soups,meat. But my favorite is to saute them in butter n garlic. Yummy. But be careful once you eat them you may be forever hooked on them. Lol


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Great find hotdog I did great as well today. With my first blacks today too. I got 157 n left alot of little ones.
> View attachment 1715


Hobler, Great score!!! What have you got planned for all those?


----------



## Sarah S. (May 9, 2017)

geogymn said:


> Yes that is a morel and a nice one too!


Great! Thanks! What do I do with them? Can anyone recommend a book/blog/YouTube video to get me started?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Geo most of these will end up in my belly. I think morels r to die for n can't stop once I start. Plus I'll give some to my grandfather. Sold a half lb. And I'll dry up alot to get me threw the off season.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Geo most of these will end up in my belly. I think morels r to die for n can't stop once I start. Plus I'll give some to my grandfather. Sold a half lb. And I'll dry up alot to get me threw the off season.


Most excellent!


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Finally my first taste of the year.
http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums...9-D546-4CE1-A06E-780B25977722_zps3uqtgknf.jpg


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

bigfish1212 said:


> Finally my first taste of the year.
> http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums...9-D546-4CE1-A06E-780B25977722_zps3uqtgknf.jpg


Looking good bigfish..congrats.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

bigfish1212 said:


> Finally my first taste of the year.
> http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums...9-D546-4CE1-A06E-780B25977722_zps3uqtgknf.jpg


Yummy!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

bigfish1212 said:


> Finally my first taste of the year.
> http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums...9-D546-4CE1-A06E-780B25977722_zps3uqtgknf.jpg


BF, you might be my BFF if you give me your recipe. Looks fantastic. Thanks ITW


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> BF, you might be my BFF if you give me your recipe. Looks fantastic. Thanks ITW


Crisp up some pancetta in a pan then take out the crisp pancetta and set aside. Fry up your morels and some shallots in the pancetta fat until slightly browned then remove and set aside. Meanwhile take some boneless chicken thighs and coat in seasoned flour, after your mushrooms are cooked throw your chicken thighs in the same pan and brown on each side and remove. Then deglaze the pan with some white wine and reduce. And some chicken stock and put everything back in the pan and add your peas let it reduce and let your chicken finish cooking. Finish with some cream at the end.
Enjoy


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

bigfish1212 said:


> Crisp up some pancetta in a pan then take out the crisp pancetta and set aside. Fry up your morels and some shallots in the pancetta fat until slightly browned then remove and set aside. Meanwhile take some boneless chicken thighs and coat in seasoned flour, after your mushrooms are cooked throw your chicken thighs in the same pan and brown on each side and remove. Then deglaze the pan with some white wine and reduce. And some chicken stock and put everything back in the pan and add your peas let it reduce and let your chicken finish cooking. Finish with some cream at the end.
> Enjoy


BF, Oh my goodness, sounds heavenly. I almost swallowed my tongue just reading your recipe. Now into the wild for fresh morels and ramps/leeks (to replace your shallots). The Morel World thanks you for your posting.  ITW


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

279 two new PG. N man they were loaded. This is my best day so far ever.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Hobble, fantastic...are you north of Onondaga County?














Everything today was very close to their expiration date.


----------



## nicholas4 (Apr 14, 2016)

hoblershang said:


> View attachment 1735
> 279 two new PG. N man they were loaded. This is my best day so far ever.


What part of the state are you finding them in? I'll be headed up to Wyoming Co. this weekend. I'm hoping that they are out up there. I know it's been unusually cold. Looking for advice....were they in wet areas or up on dry grounds? Amazing Find! Congratulations!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Guys I'm in southern St. Lawrence county. There really coming on strong. Next week will be r first week of 60° weather I left 70 tiny Grey's under 2 elms today. Gonna b a great season this yr. Still have 3 PG to go to yet lol


----------



## nicholas4 (Apr 14, 2016)

hoblershang said:


> Guys I'm in southern St. Lawrence county. There really coming on strong. Next week will be r first week of 60° weather I left 70 tiny Grey's under 2 elms today. Gonna b a great season this yr. Still have 3 PG to go to yet lol


Wow....way up there. I guess "it's on" statewide. Thanks


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

hoblershang said:


> View attachment 1735
> 279 two new PG. N man they were loaded. This is my best day so far ever.


nice finds hobler i cant help but notice that one morel it has 2 morels on 1 stem...never seen that before wow.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> View attachment 1735
> 279 two new PG. N man they were loaded. This is my best day so far ever.


WoW!


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Going to check 3 new places tomorrow hope I can find some nice yellows like that. I have been finding a ton of tiny greys at every spot I check. It's amazing how much easier it is for me to be able to find new PG. Last year was my first time finding them and now I have a dozen or so areas. This was after 4 years of not one lol.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

It don't hurt to check a spot u found nothing one yr. Twice this yr I've found morels where I didn't find any last yr. Just crazy.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

hoblershang said:


> View attachment 1735
> 279 two new PG. N man they were loaded. This is my best day so far ever.


Your face must hurt from smiling! That's amazing!


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

nicholas4 said:


> What part of the state are you finding them in? I'll be headed up to Wyoming Co. this weekend. I'm hoping that they are out up there. I know it's been unusually cold. Looking for advice....were they in wet areas or up on dry grounds? Amazing Find! Congratulations!


Hey, in Schenectady county it's been cold. I have been having luck checking areas that are relatively dry at the edge of the woods near grassy fields where the sun has a chance to warm the area a bit. Once I get 10 feet or so into the shade of the trees I get nothing. Tons of dead elm in that area as well so I think when the warmth spreads into the woods we should be seeing much more. The small ones were in a grassy area near a parking lot and some short needle type of pine trees lots of needles on the ground around the morels. I wouldn't have picked them normally but a county worker was about to mow over them. I had to run to them.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Barnacle It's starting to hurt lol. I would have tackled that county worker right off the mower lmao. Nice find.


----------



## Aunt Peg (May 11, 2017)

I'm new to this group. Does anyone know if there's hope of finding any morels in Delaware County? I've lived there for over 20 years, and have never had any luck. Should I give up?


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

How is everyone preserving their Morels? 
I have been splitting in half, soaking overnight, rinsing in colander, paper towel drying, cookie sheet freezing then vacuum sealing and back to freezer. Anyone compare this vs. dehydrating?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

80 today. 
Hotdog I cut clean n then put in fridge with wet paper towel over them to keep fresh then dehydrate. Never froze them before.


----------



## nicholas4 (Apr 14, 2016)

Barnacle said:


> Hey, in Schenectady county it's been cold. I have been having luck checking areas that are relatively dry at the edge of the woods near grassy fields where the sun has a chance to warm the area a bit. Once I get 10 feet or so into the shade of the trees I get nothing. Tons of dead elm in that area as well so I think when the warmth spreads into the woods we should be seeing much more. The small ones were in a grassy area near a parking lot and some short needle type of pine trees lots of needles on the ground around the morels. I wouldn't have picked them normally but a county worker was about to mow over them. I had to run to them.
> View attachment 1748


Thanks for the input Barnacle! I'll check those sun exposed areas first.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

hoblershang said:


> View attachment 1756
> 80 today.
> Hotdog I cut clean n then put in fridge with wet paper towel over them to keep fresh then dehydrate. Never froze them before.


Your Killing it Hoble!


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Good day today, a few monsters.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Good looking shrooms there hotdog.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Another good day 84 under two elms checked at least 70 trees lol. Also had a turkey scare the day lights out of me 1 st turkey nest I've ever seen.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

hoblershang said:


> View attachment 1784
> View attachment 1785
> Another good day 84 under two elms checked at least 70 trees lol. Also had a turkey scare the day lights out of me 1 st turkey nest I've ever seen.


And don't you just love when you step on the edge of a stick and it pops up from under the leaves 2 feet away and makes you jump. I am not a fan of snakes!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

You people are having a great year, I am happy for you. 

Took off of work early and found 103 Yellows ( 4 lbs) on mostly new ground.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a good reason to leave work early geo. Great day.
Hotdog the only things I fear in the woods r ticks. Having lyme disease 4 times in the past 4 yrs stinks.


----------



## seabreeze (May 21, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I have only been finding a few here and there in spots I found last year (saratoga County) and was getting discouraged! But today I found around 50 in a new spot, so my spirits are high again! I found around ten big yellow ones on a bank under some green plants (not mayapples but similar characteristics) with sunlight and then greys throughout the woods nearby to that with many dead trees.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Seabreeze don't let it get u down. Today I found those under two elms out of at least 70 in about 4 hrs of searching. I enjoy being in the woods u never know what you'll see. Good find.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

seabreeze said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have only been finding a few here and there in spots I found last year (saratoga County) and was getting discouraged! But today I found around 50 in a new spot, so my spirits are high again! I found around ten big yellow ones on a bank under some green plants (not mayapples but similar characteristics) with sunlight and then greys throughout the woods nearby to that with many dead trees.


I have been finding a few in Saratoga county too. They greys were just getting big enough last time I went out hoping to pick a bunch Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

seabreeze said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have only been finding a few here and there in spots I found last year (saratoga County) and was getting discouraged! But today I found around 50 in a new spot, so my spirits are high again! I found around ten big yellow ones on a bank under some green plants (not mayapples but similar characteristics) with sunlight and then greys throughout the woods nearby to that with many dead trees.


Seabreeze, Can you describe the feeling or the look on your face when after hours of searching, days of searching , you stumble upon a covey of morels?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> That's a good reason to leave work early geo. Great day.
> Hotdog the only things I fear in the woods r ticks. Having lyme disease 4 times in the past 4 yrs stinks.


Thanks Hobler, What!!! Lyme disease 4 times? Any insights about how to prepare before entering the woods?


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Thanks Hobler, What!!! Lyme disease 4 times? Any insights about how to prepare before entering the woods?


Pyrethrum is what I use you have to spray your clothes ahead of time but it lasts through several washes. Some of the areas I hunt are loaded with ticks.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Geo Pyrethrum is a must. Tuck in all cloths I even where a one size t-shirt to big so they stay in better. I spray all skin with the highest deet %. I get repel at Walmart has 40% deet n it's cheep. I also constantly check my pants n shirt for crawling ticks n kill the little bastards. Then do a good once over after after my shower.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Hoblershang..I'm with you on the Pyrethrum. Ticks are so abundant. It's to the point that I have to check the dogs every time I let them out. I don't remember ever seeing/hearing about ticks when I was younger.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

There nasty little buggers hate um.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

OK I think I have it covered. I have coated my "hiking" clothes with Permethrin. I rarely go in the woods without donning Gaiters. I have several pair including two pair of ankle gaiters, one pair I keep in the truck just in case I see a likely tree.


----------



## Ant44 (Apr 28, 2017)

Aunt Peg said:


> I'm new to this group. Does anyone know if there's hope of finding any morels in Delaware County? I've lived there for over 20 years, and have never had any luck. Should I give up?


 I'm new to mushroom hunting (this is my second year) and although I haven't found the mother load, yet, I've gotten a meal or two of morels which I found around the Walton area. So yeah, Delaware county has them, they are just an elusive fungi.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

seabreeze said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have only been finding a few here and there in spots I found last year (saratoga County) and was getting discouraged! But today I found around 50 in a new spot, so my spirits are high again! I found around ten big yellow ones on a bank under some green plants (not mayapples but similar characteristics) with sunlight and then greys throughout the woods nearby to that with many dead trees.


Hey great pics! I'm hunting in the same type of areas in Saratoga and it has been discouraging with this cool weather. It does seem to be a bit better slightly south in Albany. The poison ivy is coming up fierce though. I found these 2 days ago half of them were within 15-20 ft of my car!


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

geogymn said:


> OK I think I have it covered. I have coated my "hiking" clothes with Permethrin. I rarely go in the woods without donning Gaiters. I have several pair including two pair of ankle gaiters, one pair I keep in the truck just in case I see a likely tree.


Hey Geo, or anyone else great tips on tic prevention. Where would I get the Permethrin? Garden supply shop? Also any tips on hunting in the rain?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Barnacle Walmart has some now in the camping section. I also found some on Amazon but pricey. In the rain only thing I do different is use a pail instead of my shroom bag. I've drilled holes in the bottom to keep water out. As for strategy I don't change anything. Nice pics.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

http://sectionhiker.com/permethrin-soak-method-guide/


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Harvested 97 nice yellows today. Got soaked to the bone. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Good day geo. Got 98 myself today got soaked myself to. Like u said enjoyed every minute of it. This morning I took some morels n cooked them in some bacon grease omg yummy.


----------



## seabreeze (May 21, 2016)

geogymn said:


> Seabreeze, Can you describe the feeling or the look on your face when after hours of searching, days of searching , you stumble upon a covey of morels?


I would describe it like a kid on Christmas morning when they see a pile of presents under the tree!


----------



## seabreeze (May 21, 2016)

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 1813
> View attachment 1814
> View attachment 1815
> 
> ...


Yeah I wasn't sure how the weather was affecting everything, but I can assure you they are happy and out! I'm hoping maybe the cooler weather has prolonged the season a little better. I started looking the 3rd week of April just to be sure I didn't miss them, and scout for spots. Last year I was a little late and didn't find much to write home about.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

had a great day 167 found 88 under one tree elm


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> View attachment 1839
> View attachment 1841
> had a great day 167 found 88 under one tree elm


Holy cow!


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

hoblershang said:


> Barnacle Walmart has some now in the camping section. I also found some on Amazon but pricey. In the rain only thing I do different is use a pail instead of my shroom bag. I've drilled holes in the bottom to keep water out. As for strategy I don't change anything. Nice pics.


Thanks, I appreciate the tip. Geo that was a great link also, very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

314 Yahoo found a mega honey hole seemed like ever elm had some under them.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums...F-4496-4385-BC70-E155FDB8A815_zpscxqriezp.jpg


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

bigfish1212 said:


> http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums...F-4496-4385-BC70-E155FDB8A815_zpscxqriezp.jpg


 Those are primo!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Way to go bigfish!!!


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Very nice Bigfish, those are some good looking Morels!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

went for two hrs with my uncle I got 64 he got 32 had fun watching him his first time


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Crisp up some pancetta in a pan then take out the crisp pancetta and set aside. Fry up your morels and some shallots in the pancetta fat until slightly browned then remove and set aside. Meanwhile take some boneless chicken thighs and coat in seasoned flour, after your mushrooms are cooked throw your chicken thighs in the same pan and brown on each side and remove. Then deglaze the pan with some white wine and reduce. And some chicken stock and put everything back in the pan and add your peas let it reduce and let your chicken finish cooking. Finish with some cream at the end.
Enjoy http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums...9-D546-4CE1-A06E-780B25977722_zps3uqtgknf.jpg


Inthewild said:


> BF, Oh my goodness, sounds heavenly. I almost swallowed my tongue just reading your recipe. Now into the wild for fresh morels and ramps/leeks (to replace your shallots). The Morel World thanks you for your posting.  ITW


Bigfish1212, 10,000 taste buds* AREN'T* wrong. Your recipe was outstanding. I will not share my leftovers. No salt or pepper needed. The Pancetta was a great treat. A bit pricey for a cheapskate like me. I did add chicken broth and then thought it may be too runny, so i added cornstarch with the cream. I saw you served on a pasta side dish, could also use rice I guess. I wasn't having of that filler. What else you gotz...I'm cooking! Sorry to all, as I'm learning how to jumble multiple messages into one.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> View attachment 1889
> View attachment 1888
> went for two hrs with my uncle I got 64 he got 32 had fun watching him his first time


Did you blindfold him before you brung him to your spots? Great fun! Nice scrooms!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Geo yes sir I did. Even mad him wear it into the woods spun him around a couple times couple eye pokes for laughs. Lol was fun I'm always by myself n enjoy having someone with me. Really liked the big smile when I gave him all of them.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

45 more today 
http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums...6-A9E3-48A8-B248-19AA8D4D801D_zpsixjvxjjn.jpg


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice center piece big fish


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Managed to get out for an hour on my lunch break and scored a few big ones. I'm a dental hygienist so I was in my work scrubs scree running down into this ravine to check some spots before my next patient was due. Must have looked ridiculous but I couldn't resist getting out there. I Felt like I had bugs crawling on me the rest of the day. Is this heat coming the next few days going to mess things up? Anyone.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Sweet barnacle that's a monster. I'm the same way I deliver for Kinney drugs n I'm always making quick stops here n there.lol I don't think it will have much effect on them maybe the one in direct sun all day but mostly nope


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice hotdog


----------



## fungifriend (Apr 18, 2017)

hoblershang said:


> View attachment 1861
> 314 Yahoo found a mega honey hole seemed like ever elm had some under them.


What's your strategy when looking for a new location to hunt? Clearly you seem to look for elms with success. What about terrain/other trees/etc.? Thanks.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Fungifriend in my area Elms r the tree. I'm finding them every where. The honey hole was half way up a ridge on a flat I did notice more were at that hight n got less as I went down didn't have a chance to go up. Finding them on north n south facing Slopes. I stay away from real wet areas. Hope this helps.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Made two stops today got a quarter Kinney bag full post pic later.75 total


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Geo is by far the expert here but from my experience early in the season I was finding them under ash. As the season has progressed it's been all elm. I have good luck with flatter areas that have a slope grading to that spot. I also stay away from wet areas.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Today's finds. I searched a burned area today with no luck. does anyone have experience hunting burn areas? This burn is sandy soil. Also there's large areas where land management crews have thinned whole sections of forest by cutting everything but pine trees. Possibley preparing for a prescribed burn?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice shrooms barnacle. Never hunted burns myself.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks hoblershang. Does anyone have suggestions for a gps app to mark tree locations?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

52 today hate to say it but I believe it's the beginning of the end many were down n really buggie. Gonna get out a couple more times.


----------



## fwurlitzer (Apr 29, 2017)

Well, I can finally say I've found a morel. My first ever today in Monroe county. I didn't believe it when I first saw it, I thought I was seeing things. I'm ecstatic. Found 3 others around the same tree. I found a total of 12 altogether. All around ash trees. Only 5-6 were good for eating. Many seemed dried up/old. I thought this new warm weather would spur some fresh ones.























I sautéed some in butter as well as dipped in egg and panko bread crumbs. Now I see why they're so sought after, absolutely delicious.


----------



## Matt B (May 19, 2017)

fwurlitzer said:


> Well, I can finally say I've found a morel. My first ever today in Monroe county. I didn't believe it when I first saw it, I thought I was seeing things. I'm ecstatic. Found 3 others around the same tree. I found a total of 12 altogether. All around ash trees. Only 5-6 were good for eating. Many seemed dried up/old. I thought this new warm weather would spur some fresh ones.
> View attachment 1971
> View attachment 1972
> View attachment 1973
> ...





fwurlitzer said:


> Well, I can finally say I've found a morel. My first ever today in Monroe county. I didn't believe it when I first saw it, I thought I was seeing things. I'm ecstatic. Found 3 others around the same tree. I found a total of 12 altogether. All around ash trees. Only 5-6 were good for eating. Many seemed dried up/old. I thought this new warm weather would spur some fresh ones.
> View attachment 1971
> View attachment 1972
> View attachment 1973
> ...


Congrats! So worth it!


----------



## Matt B (May 19, 2017)

I'm ready for more. Another month or so and Chanterelles will hit.


----------



## Matt B (May 19, 2017)

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 1945
> Today's finds. I searched a burned area today with no luck. does anyone have experience hunting burn areas? This burn is sandy soil. Also there's large areas where land management crews have thinned whole sections of forest by cutting everything but pine trees. Possibley preparing for a prescribed burn?


I've found in burn areas but it's a whole different ballgame. Rotted stumps and could be anywhere as usual


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Matt that's interesting high or low numbers in those burn area's. I have never found a morel on the east coast burn and I've looked a lot.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Matt not asking to be a jerk but that burn site find would be a very very interesting find on the east coast. Have done a ton of research on burn site morels and always looking for them to do some DNA testing. Are black morel on the east is the Morchella Angusticeps and aren't noted to grow in burns. On the west coast they have 3 or 4 different genus that are noted to grow in burns.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morchella_capitata


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

133 today left alot in the woods couple more times n I'll b done.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

113 for me but not as pretty as last weekends catch.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

I hear you geo there going down fast been a fast n furious season.


----------



## Matt B (May 19, 2017)

trahn008 said:


> Matt not asking to be a jerk but that burn site find would be a very very interesting find on the east coast. Have done a ton of research on burn site morels and always looking for them to do some DNA testing. Are black morel on the east is the Morchella Angusticeps and aren't noted to grow in burns. On the west coast they have 3 or 4 different genus that are noted to grow in burns.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morchella_capitata


I'm not a mycologist. I just randomly found them closer to a creek where the burn had been halted. It's my third year and I guess it's a bit of beginners luck and eagle eyes.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Matt thanks for the reply.. I would say that creek side fruiting was more of a barrier issue than a burn fruiting. The mycelium runs to a barrier (the creek) and can't jump the gap so it fruits and sends the spores over it. Find many of my black morel before and after those gaps. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Congrats Holbershang your nailing them!!!


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Matt B said:


> I've found in burn areas but it's a whole different ballgame. Rotted stumps and could be anywhere as usual


Thanks Matt, I appreciate the tips. I gave up on it real quick though for fear I was wasting time. I have young kids and my wife Not into it.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Its drying time again....


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Geo ive been doing the same thing for 3 day now lol. Almost 2 lbs.lol


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Found about 25 yesterday, real fresh, at a much higher elevation (1200 feet). I didn't spend much time there but may go back today. My pg's are in the 700 ft, give or take.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Geo ive been doing the same thing for 3 day now lol. Almost 2 lbs.lol
> View attachment 1994


 2 lbs. dry weight, wow, that is a lot. You had a bumper year, congrats!


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Ok, so when it comes to drying I have had problems in the past. My first year I let them dry on screens ( bird netting on a horizontal extension ladder). They dried perfectly. I put them in clear 1 qt containers. But then, (brace yourselves)this happened.




































Some kind of moth larvae must have hatched inside the containers and they fed off the shrooms. If you zoom In you can see what looks like spiderweb. To this day there is still live moths in one of the containers. I was nervous to dry this years so I froze them. Do any of you freeze them?


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Barnacle when you sun dry them you have to get them in a dehydrator for at least an hour until they are crisp. The most important is not to store in plastic get 1/2 gallons mason jars and use them must be in glass. I have morels that where done like this for 10 years and still good.


----------



## Suzzette (May 21, 2017)

katydid said:


> What is the earliest anyone has ever found morels in upstate NY? When is everyone planning their first hunt this spring?


----------



## Suzzette (May 21, 2017)

I'm brand new to morels. Found these in my woods yesterday. Don't want to waste them but unsure about eating them. Does anyone want these? In return, I would like some education about morels and "false morels". Central NY 518-774-5105


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Suzzette said:


> I'm brand new to morels. Found these in my woods yesterday. Don't want to waste them but unsure about eating them. Does anyone want these? In return, I would like some education about morels and "false morels". Central NY 518-774-5105
> View attachment 2004


Those are good Morels. What county you at?


----------



## Suzzette (May 21, 2017)

Montgomery county


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Barnacle said:


> Ok, so when it comes to drying I have had problems in the past. My first year I let them dry on screens ( bird netting on a horizontal extension ladder). They dried perfectly. I put them in clear 1 qt containers. But then, (brace yourselves)this happened.
> View attachment 1999
> View attachment 2000
> View attachment 2001
> ...


I am trying freezing some this year. I read if you cook them first they come out pretty good. So I sautéed them in batches then layed them out on cookie sheets in the freezer, after they were frozen I vacuum sealed them.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Bigfish1212 that is a good way to do them. Butter or oil render them down until butter or oil turns clear and steam stops coming of pan. You want to get all the moisture out of them, they will last a year in freezer until they start going down hill.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Suzzette said:


> Montgomery county


Those are some pretty Morels, do you know any one who likes to cook? Be a shame to let those go to waste.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

trahn008 said:


> Barnacle when you sun dry them you have to get them in a dehydrator for at least an hour until they are crisp. The most important is not to store in plastic get 1/2 gallons mason jars and use them must be in glass. I have morels that where done like this for 10 years and still good.


Why the "must be glass"?


----------



## Suzzette (May 21, 2017)

I cook. Just want to be sure they are safe?


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

geogymn plastic is porous, moisture will pass thru plastic and degrade your shrooms. Will not with glass. I store all my dried goods in glass and they last for years,


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

trahn008 said:


> geogymn plastic is porous, moisture will pass thru plastic and degrade your shrooms. Will not with glass. I store all my dried goods in glass and they last for years,


Good to know, thanks! I have used plastic containers that once held nuts and never had a problem but you convinced me and will switch over to glass. Thanks again!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Suzzette said:


> I cook. Just want to be sure they are safe?


 Well you shouldn't trust anyone on the internet but.....the ones you have pictured are definitely 
Morels, true morels. All the ones in your image are Morchella esculenta , AKA, _Morchella esculentoides and currently called Morchella americana.
There are many places on the net that can verify your find.
It is good that you are skeptical, it is a very healthy attribute._


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Suzzette said:


> I cook. Just want to be sure they are safe?


PS.
With any new mushroom it is wise to eat only a little at first meal just in case you have an allergic reaction. Albeit it is a rare occurrence with yellow morels. 

Congrats on the find by the way!


----------



## Suzzette (May 21, 2017)

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

geogymn said:


> Well you shouldn't trust anyone on the internet but.....the ones you have pictured are definitely
> Morels, true morels. All the ones in your image are Morchella esculenta , AKA, _Morchella esculentoides and currently called Morchella americana.
> There are many places on the net that can verify your find.
> It is good that you are skeptical, it is a very healthy attribute._


LOL..... Getting harder to keep up with the name changes!!! I guess we'll have this with a newer science and newer testing procedures DNA.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Suzzette said:


> I'm brand new to morels. Found these in my woods yesterday. Don't want to waste them but unsure about eating them. Does anyone want these? In return, I would like some education about morels and "false morels". Central NY 518-774-5105
> View attachment 2004


Are you nutz...lol. fry those bad boys up for an experience that your taste buds will never forget..


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

I splurged and bought my first dehydrator. I just layered them and turned on the Ronco. Anyone know how many hours it will take?


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

hotdog all depends... Just do them until they snap when you bend them. If you have a temp dial on yours 115F or lower is the best way.. Low and slow!


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

no temp..operates at 165


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

trahn008 said:


> Barnacle when you sun dry them you have to get them in a dehydrator for at least an hour until they are crisp. The most important is not to store in plastic get 1/2 gallons mason jars and use them must be in glass. I have morels that where done like this for 10 years and still good.


Thanks again trahn008, my plastic containers were definitely not air tight.


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

Good weekend at camp in lewis county,found about 60 ,got real lucky as a friends grandmother asked him what those mushrooms were growing in lawn,told them he wasn't eating them,told me and me and a friend went and picked them.


----------



## fwurlitzer (Apr 29, 2017)

Regarding elevation.. are higher/lower elevations more prime than the other depending on where we're at in the season? I found mine along sandy creek beds.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I have to believe that elevation, latitude, and solar exposure are all variables along with season dates. I just wish I knew the formula.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

32 today for a final total of 1604. I see well over a 100 down was good enough to tell me I'm done.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> 32 today for a final total of 1604. I see well over a 100 down was good enough to tell me I'm done.
> View attachment 2065


Hobler, You had a great season! Congrats!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Thxs geo it's bitter sweet but on to the next black trumpets in a week or two. Besides in 49 weeks til there up again lol


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hobler,great season,what a find today,on a north bank,found another 56 after a great weekend,one of my best seasons,and I did not even got to my hot spot,but that's ok,let them dry up and spread for next year.


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

there still popping,found 5 about 1 in high,right in the backyard


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

sugarman said:


> there still popping,found 5 about 1 in high,right in the backyard


 you're lucky sugarman it's over up here


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

So whats the next mushroom that us upstate New Yorkers are foraging and month? I'm 2nd year into this addiction but got busy after Morel season ended last year.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Hotdog should b black trumpets, oysters, chicken of the woods, chanterelles in the next couple months but there's alot more also.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

We are in the spring summer lull period some can be found but worth the wait. Don't know about you guy's but my local weather has been great, nice rains but on the cooler side, once it heats up we should be on. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I didn't want to be on the road so I didn't go to my late season hot spot. I just wanted to be in the woods and I bumped into these.


----------



## fungifriend (Apr 18, 2017)

hoblershang said:


> Hotdog should b black trumpets, oysters, chicken of the woods, chanterelles in the next couple months but there's alot more also.


I found a beautiful, large, fresh, chicken of the woods this afternoon south of Buffalo. sorry no pictures.


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

GUESS IT'S OVER,ATE MORELS FOR 7 DAYS FOR SUPPER,YUM.YUM,YUM,ONLY 51 WEEKS TO GO


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

I had a conversation with a veteran Morel hunter the other day and she said that this is the best time to hunt for new Morel PG. Obviously they are past due, but very hard to miss due to their size this time of year. I took a stroll yesterday at a new location and they were everywhere! New entry made in the notebook.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hotdog642 said:


> I had a conversation with a veteran Morel hunter the other day and she said that this is the best time to hunt for new Morel PG. Obviously they are past due, but very hard to miss due to their size this time of year. I took a stroll yesterday at a new location and they were everywhere! New entry made in the notebook.


I concur, it is a great time to find new ground.


----------



## JHCase (Apr 13, 2018)

katydid said:


> What is the earliest anyone has ever found morels in upstate NY? When is everyone planning their first hunt this spring?


I was at a Manhattan restaurant the other day and the chef said he was getting them in from Upstate.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

JHCase said:


> I was at a Manhattan restaurant the other day and the chef said he was getting them in from Upstate.


Already? Im way up north of Syracuse towards Watertown. No way they're popping yet.


----------



## JHCase (Apr 13, 2018)

ChainsawHand999 said:


> Already? Im way up north of Syracuse towards Watertown. No way they're popping yet.


Right? The weather hasn't been so hot for them yet. I was considering calling in and asking the chef if he really meant that.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

JHCase said:


> Right? The weather hasn't been so hot for them yet. I was considering calling in and asking the chef if he really meant that.


I mean, unless his definition of upstate is literally anything north of the city. I could see potential blacks poking up in certain areas, but nothing worth picking yet. Certainly nothing noteworthy.


----------



## JHCase (Apr 13, 2018)

He said Catskills.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm in St Lawrence county I don't see any til around the first of May usually don't pick til around the 7th. There probably been dried n he's telling there fresh lol.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

I concur Hobler..we are several weeks away.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello hotdog. Been awhile. I've been cruising around looking for new places to hunt this year n getting permission to search some promising areas. Til they start popping hopefully are excitement can b contained.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

I know what you mean,hopefully with this weather it's gonna be a good year. What County are you in?....I have a PG Ash behind my house, I'll post as soon as they start poking.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Hotdog I'm in St Lawrence county. We just got about a 2 inches of snow n bout 3 tenths of an inch of ice. YUCK But next week it looks like warm weather is coming highs in upper 50s n 40s at night hopefully this is the end of winter. Lol


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

We got the ice but no snow..still depressing as hell. I read that this is the worst start of spring in the past 40 yrs...nuff already.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey people! Hope all is well. Weather sucks but I have been harvesting leeks and boy are they tasty. Good luck this year! Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Same to you Geo..here's hoping for a great year!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

bigfish1212 said:


> I am trying freezing some this year. I read if you cook them first they come out pretty good. So I sautéed them in batches then layed them out on cookie sheets in the freezer, after they were frozen I vacuum sealed them.


Big,

Sooo...how did they turn out? I just freeze dried mine by dredging in flour, then gave away to relatics, oops relatives. NO complaints. Waiting for your next recipe to hit the airwaves. I enjoyed last years.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Dandelions are starting to pop in my backyard (Jefferson County). This next week should provide some good warmth that we so desperately need! Hopefully the early blacks will be coming soon.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> Big,
> 
> Sooo...how did they turn out? I just freeze dried mine by dredging in flour, then gave away to relatics, oops relatives. NO complaints. Waiting for your next recipe to hit the airwaves. I enjoyed last years.


They turned out great I don't see myself drying them at all anymore. I thought the texture was way better than dried and rehydrated. They were just as good as fresh IMO.


----------



## CallmeHowie (Apr 16, 2018)

Anybody out hunting yet?


----------



## Ashlee Godlewski (Apr 7, 2018)

I think I found a dryad saddle was wondering if they are a good eating mushroom?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Ashlee Godlewski said:


> I think I found a dryad saddle was wondering if they are a good eating mushroom?


There a ok mushroom if you haven't tried one Definitely try it. That my opinion.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Ashlee Godlewski said:


> I think I found a dryad saddle was wondering if they are a good eating mushroom?


I have heard on hear that they taste like watermelon rind?


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Barnacle said:


> I have heard on hear that they taste like watermelon rind?


Smell like watermelon rind/cucumber, taste like what you doctor them up with. Stem is very tough, some knives have hard time cutting. Not to mention your teeth.


----------



## Ashlee Godlewski (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks, they do have a watermelon rind smell going to try it tomorrow.


----------



## Ashlee Godlewski (Apr 7, 2018)

Found 3 morels in my yard this morning


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

katydid said:


> What is the earliest anyone has ever found morels in upstate NY? When is everyone planning their first hunt this spring?


Usually i start mothers day,little to cold yet


----------



## scope1 (Apr 22, 2014)

katydid said:


> What is the earliest anyone has ever found morels in upstate NY? When is everyone planning their first hunt this spring?





katydid said:


> What is the earliest anyone has ever found morels in upstate NY? When is everyone planning their first hunt this spring?





katydid said:


> What is the earliest anyone has ever found morels in upstate NY? When is everyone planning their first hunt this spring?


They are here in Columbia county Picked a dozen today


----------



## johnboy696 (Mar 25, 2019)

geogymn said:


> One more pic;
> 
> View attachment 1514
> 
> ...


I’d be happy to find that much. Soon hopefully. Have some woods no one hunts I’m sure. Hoping to do well there.


----------



## johnboy696 (Mar 25, 2019)

seabreeze said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have only been finding a few here and there in spots I found last year (saratoga County) and was getting discouraged! But today I found around 50 in a new spot, so my spirits are high again! I found around ten big yellow ones on a bank under some green plants (not mayapples but similar characteristics) with sunlight and then greys throughout the woods nearby to that with many dead trees.


This is exactly the type of habitat I hunt in sadly in CT I know it’s 5 years old the post but thanks for posting your pics of the areas. Helps me to hunt. Don’t have mountainy area inCT


----------



## GCain (May 1, 2019)

Been a tough slow start for me in Chautauqua Co. Hopefully more to come in the next couple days


----------

